# Anyone know ballpark price for BMW Diesel Oil change



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Same socket required for my E39. I strongly recommend a socket. I did three changes without and basically destroyed the cap. 

A torque wrench is a good thing to have. If it is similar to my car the torque for the filter is 25 N


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

RMORIN49,

I purchased the 32mm socket as well as a torque wrench from Sears at Dulles Town Center. It was over a year ago, so I don't recall the exact price, but believe it was circa $110 for both.


-slug


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

slugdriver said:


> RMORIN49,
> 
> I purchased the 32mm socket as well as a torque wrench from Sears at Dulles Town Center. It was over a year ago, so I don't recall the exact price, but believe it was circa $110 for both.
> 
> -slug


I have a torque wrench, just need the socket. I'll pick one up at Sears.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

rmorin49 said:


> I have a torque wrench, just need the socket. I'll pick one up at Sears.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


The Sears socket will work, but it is a twelve point. The six-point Lisle socket I linked to earlier is recommended, since the oil filter cap is plastic and a 6-point has less change of damaging or rounding off the hex head.

I suspect the 12-point will work just fine, but I believe the six-point Lisle one is actually cheaper than the Sears 32 mm, as it is not chrome-plated.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Penguin said:


> The Sears socket will work, but it is a twelve point. The six-point Lisle socket I linked to earlier is recommended, since the oil filter cap is plastic and a 6-point has less change of damaging or rounding off the hex head.
> 
> I suspect the 12-point will work just fine, but I believe the six-point Lisle one is actually cheaper than the Sears 32 mm, as it is not chrome-plated.


I understand. Given the low usage that this socket will get I think I'll check some of the discount stores in my area and see what they might have in stock. 32 mm isn't exactly 1.25" but I guess 1.25984" is close enough?


----------

